# Regarding Cost of Living in johannesburg SA



## toitdoctor (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi ,

I am an IT professional with 9 years of experience in Java technology from india. I got a job offer letter from Johannesburg SA. They are offering 38000 zar or rand pm . I have few queries and I am expecting answer of those :

1. What is cost of living in Johannesburg SA?

2. Is this salary enough for two person in Johannesburg?

3. I came to know that life in Johannesburg is not safe in terms of security ? Please comment.

4. My wife is Dental Surgeon. She has 4 years experience as BDS. What is the scope of job in Johannesburg SA for her?

5. What is the average salary of an IT professional having 9 years of experience ?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## thakkar.ronak (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi,

Forum is not allowing me to post a link of same thread. You can refer a thread with title *271913-cost-leaving-midrand.html*.

Have a look at it. 


Good luck !

Thanks


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...ating-employment-offer-work-johannesburg.html


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll answer what little I can

*1. What is cost of living in Johannesburg SA?*

This varies wildly based on the living standard you want. The average south african lives off of several thousand rand a month but I don't think thats the standard of living you are aiming for 

*2. Is this salary enough for two person in Johannesburg?*
Again - refer to answer #1. Perhaps if you described how you would like to live.

*3. I came to know that life in Johannesburg is not safe in terms of security ? Please comment.*
All you have heard is true. Plan to use an alarm company and pay extra for a secure home.

*4. My wife is Dental Surgeon. She has 4 years experience as BDS. What is the scope of job in Johannesburg SA for her?*

I should imagine there's an industry for her.

*5. What is the average salary of an IT professional having 9 years of experience ?*

It varies wildly as well but you should expect salaries of 1m a year to be the upper echelons - not the norm.


----------

